# the baby room



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well this is a thread for the hoglets of mine and others also for people to comment hmmm


infact lets make this the baby room where we talk about all our baby animals so i wil start by making a comment for the two ladies who are getting the baby hogs from me 

please can you both come on msn and let me know when your coming to pay deposits if you cant nikki you have my number, and steph i know your coming this week, yes?? lya x

now then my baby hogs where eating and drinking with mom last nite i will get pics on ASAP  x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i appolagize for not posting pics its been a manic day *sigh* x


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Waiting......... :whistling2:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

good start so far:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

right i appolagize abboutt thiis peoplee im ill lamoo iv been sleaping most of the time :blush:



















sorry for rubbish pics lamoo

annywayy eating solids already :flrt: xx


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww :flrt:

I'm very envious now, they are beautiful


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Verryyy cute!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for the comments stupid question time can they or any of the orher pets catch swine flu there is a hig chance I could have it 

Thanksssss x


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

i dont know about the other animals, but dogs CANNOT catch the current form of swine flu, so the pooches are safe for now :-D


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thanks for the comments stupid question time can they or any of the orher pets catch swine flu there is a hig chance I could have it
> 
> Thanksssss x


My mum works at a doctors and was told swine flu only affects humans by the doctor there, so hopefully that are right. I keep worrying about my pet's as I have it


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

nikki_alaska said:


> i dont know about the other animals, but dogs CANNOT catch the current form of swine flu, so the pooches are safe for now :-D


good my pupiee is safe  x



Nic123100 said:


> My mum works at a doctors and was told swine flu only affects humans by the doctor there, so hopefully that are right. I keep worrying about my pet's as I have it


and i know the fealing esp with the hoglets ammune syystems  x


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> good my pupiee is safe  x
> 
> 
> 
> and i know the fealing esp with the hoglets ammune syystems  x



I keep getting all worried. I know it's unlikely but still better safe then sorry : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nic123100 said:


> I keep getting all worried. I know it's unlikely but still better safe then sorry : victory:


its like irrisistable not to :O x


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> its like irrisistable not to :O x


Stupid swine flu :bash: when will it end :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nic123100 said:


> Stupid swine flu :bash: when will it end :lol2:


 i know i have it am sure of it my freinds got a confirmed case who lives three streets away :| but tbh we were all getting bird flu what 7 months ago  so im not sure why its animal flu's  i want soup but cant make it from scratch theirs nothing in x


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know i have it am sure of it my freinds got a confirmed case who lives three streets away :| but tbh we were all getting bird flu what 7 months ago  so im not sure why its animal flu's  i want soup but cant make it from scratch theirs nothing in x


I know soon there will be dog flu and hedgehog flu :gasp: I've not kept much down for a few day's stupid illness. Best thing to eat if your sick is ben and jerry's frozen yoghurt. Only thing that seem's to stay down. That and goat's milk but it also tastes of goat :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nic123100 said:


> I know soon there will be dog flu and hedgehog flu :gasp: I've not kept much down for a few day's stupid illness. Best thing to eat if your sick is ben and jerry's frozen yoghurt. Only thing that seem's to stay down. That and goat's milk but it also tastes of goat :gasp:


we have some goats milk in loool but i dont wonna try it +o( lammooo

tbh if we didnt know what swine flu was people would say yyouu just have a cold........... x


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> we have some goats milk in loool but i dont wonna try it +o( lammooo
> 
> tbh if we didnt know what swine flu was people would say yyouu just have a cold........... x


Haha one word don't lol it's horrible. You know how goat's smell? Well that's what it tastes like :lol2:

I know I think I feel worse when I have a cold :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nic123100 said:


> Haha one word don't lol it's horrible. You know how goat's smell? Well that's what it tastes like :lol2:
> 
> I know I think I feel worse when I have a cold :whistling2:


im fealing alot better today considering  hopee youu get better soon  xx


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nic123100 said:


> My mum works at a doctors and was told swine flu only affects humans by the doctor there, so hopefully that are right. I keep worrying about my pet's as I have it


Ferrets are susceptible to it as well I believe, as are primates.


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im fealing alot better today considering  hopee youu get better soon  xx


Thank you , Until then the OH has to wait on me hand and foot making my cups of tea :lol2:



Fixx said:


> Ferrets are susceptible to it as well I believe, as are primates.


It's all very confusing, I know dogs cats and reptiles arent suseptable but as stated it only comes in strains on one species so just have to be careful


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nic123100 said:


> Thank you , Until then the OH has to wait on me hand and foot making my cups of tea :lol2:


 i have to make my own tea  x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep, all mustelids are susceptible to the strain on swine flu we have at the moment and currently tests are being run on primates as nobody is sure if it is actually swine flu affecting primates as of yet.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi you guys ive got a baby animal!!!

Shes now 13 months old and she can run on 2 feet. she has a varied diet of anything her mommy and daddy are eating but nothing that is put in for her!! Shes called lauren-lou and loves playing with toys such as daddys mobile!!! hehe

Just thought i would lighten the spirit of myself and anyone else who read the heavy drama thread in shelled. Sorry if i upset anyone for this lol. but i do love my baby anumal lots n lots!! 



Matt


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Frase said:


> Hi you guys ive got a baby animal!!!
> 
> Shes now 13 months old and she can run on 2 feet. she has a varied diet of anything her mommy and daddy are eating but nothing that is put in for her!! Shes called lauren-lou and loves playing with toys such as daddys mobile!!! hehe
> 
> ...


 
awwwwwwww speciese?? my hoglets are such explorers tbh


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

I think shes an English midlands daddy's girl or so. At the moment only distinguishable through her behaviour and so could be mommy's girl when daddy rages.....

She's swithing between watching our new fish and pulling our lamp over at the moment,.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Frase said:


> I think shes an English midlands daddy's girl or so. At the moment only distinguishable through her behaviour and so could be mommy's girl when daddy rages.....
> 
> She's swithing between watching our new fish and pulling our lamp over at the moment,.


sorry to be ignorant but is it a bird?!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Hehe something like that 

Like i said i just wanted to say something a little lighter after reading the drama thread kinda frustrated me reading people quabble so pointlessly.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Frase said:


> Hehe something like that
> 
> Like i said i just wanted to say something a little lighter after reading the drama thread kinda frustrated me reading people quabble so pointlessly.


any pics?? is it mahoosive lolololol osterich (sp?) lmaoo


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

shes so beautiful and i hope all who want one have them and treat them well, forget frogs/spideys/lizzies/snakes/fishes/birds/ferrets/whatever.

Ultimate pet hard work challenging and so rewarding is lil babys 

(Of the human specis just so you know MC spike :whistling2


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Frase said:


> shes so beautiful and i hope all who want one have them and treat them well, forget frogs/spideys/lizzies/snakes/fishes/birds/ferrets/whatever.
> 
> Ultimate pet hard work challenging and so rewarding is lil babys
> 
> (Of the human specis just so you know MC spike :whistling2


:flrt::blush::bash: d'oh if anywon ask's i knew that :whistling2: x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

right will the two girls buying the hogs get in touch they are due to go soon i have heard nothing from the two of you tbh im a little miffed, you havent sent deposits nor have you tried to arrange a visit to pick them up you still want them right?!!? 



rant over!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope not time wasters I would of had 1 of these stunning hoglets :devil:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> Hope not time wasters I would of had 1 of these stunning hoglets :devil:


i hope not to id like to say they arent only my mind is ticking tbh these girls have until wednesday (?) to get there bums into gear and get deposits... otherwise there may be up for sale as i know they will sell easily xx


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

What sex are the babies hun???

U will have no probs selling them!!! stunners!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> What sex are the babies hun???
> 
> U will have no probs selling them!!! stunners!!!


nikki is supposadly having fizz the female and steph supposadly is having thug the male xx

ty


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

come on girls your time is running out there are people who want these stunners you will be gutted if you miss out.............. xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Come on time is running short girls x

nikki is outting it in soon so theres just steph leftto pay she will have to hurry !! xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It sounds like he was reserved on an impulse tbh
I would put him up for sale if he was mine


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like he was reserved on an impulse tbh
> I would put him up for sale if he was mine


hes going up just gunna upload the pics and tap some info on :whip:x


----------

